# Xenon headlight 8J0 941 029J



## Shedtt (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi guys, a newbie here and was wondering if you could help I'm trying to source a replacement headlight for my Mkii. 
I've been trying to buy second hand as impending new baby means I have to sell my roadster! And don't want to spend a lot.There seems to be lots out there but I keep seeing slightly different product numbers. Any idea how I know which are compatable!

Cheers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi shedtt, Welcome to the TTF.
Post it in the MK2 section, hopefully you will get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

8J0 941 029 J is showing as AFS 
So your looking for any with AFS

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Shedtt (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks Hoggy, have done. And ReTTro fit Can you tell me what AFS is. ( and how. I would know a H/ lamp has it! )
Cheers!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Afs is cornering headlights ( they move in direction of steering )










On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Shedtt (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks reTTro fit. So basically any of these work that are left hand drive


----------

